# Connecticut State Police



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyone still in the process? I passed the observational (found out today) now just waiting on the poly.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Not sure if people know - but apparently they have started sending out letters. From what I know people that ARE NOT moving on have received letters...I have yet to get anything so let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

kttref";p="53604 said:


> Not sure if people know - but apparently letters have started sending out letters. From what I know people that ARE NOT moving on have received letters...I have yet to get anything so let's keep our fingers crossed!


Letters are sending out letters :shock: !


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah....the blonde comes out sometimes...at least someone read this! B: I wish they had a smiley with long blonde hair, but instead, I settle for the dancing banana!


----------

